# putting PS3 slim/fat in a PC case...



## intelligentsensory (Dec 19, 2011)

any body in here has done that after a YLOD and gotten good results? any opinions regarding good results after a YLOD are welcome...


----------



## intelligentsensory (Dec 19, 2011)

this guy was successful... 



 BTW, tha is the same guy who first spoke about reflow...


----------



## jmaster45 (Jan 24, 2014)

how much would it cost for you to do that for me!


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

Whats the point?


----------



## nooneknowsmyname (Feb 4, 2013)

I honestly don't get the point of this. A console is meant to be small enough to fit in an entertainment center below the TV. Might as well just build a PC... And I have both a gaming PC and a PS3. Both serve their own purpose.


----------



## Nathan18 (Sep 15, 2009)

Not sure what the point of that is. When my old fat PS3 got the YLOD, that was a sad day.


----------



## 000XXX000 (Dec 1, 2013)

dropped mine, fuct up the disk drive, if there was a way to put both a ps3, ps2 and my current laptop which functions ok, but physically is garbage into one case I would do it. for the sake of saving current prevalent electronics and learning something.


----------

